

Presentz: a Javascript library for synchronizing videos and slides - tilt
http://presentz.org/

======
swohns
Nice work, solving a great painpoint for education and lectures! One quick
requests: transcripts or place for attaching lecture notes?

~~~
feederico
opened an issue <https://github.com/ffissore/presentz.org/issues/36>

------
chrismorgan
My initial feeling is that this is a subset of Popcorn.js's functionality. (I
haven't ever _used_ Popcorn.js, though.) Is that correct?

~~~
Offler
Correct, this looks like a less capable Popcorn.js

~~~
feederico
I have discovered popcornjs just 2 days ago and yes, presentz seems to me too
a less capable popcornjs. they grew independently and do things differently.
It would be nice to see presentz.js plugins merged into popcornjs

------
wazari972
that sounds interesting, I'll give it a try! Do you know if it's possible to
export it as a standalone html+js page? I'm not sure there are any better
solution, incrusting the slides directly in the video is too much for a webapp
...

~~~
feederico
presentz.org is powered by presentz.js
<https://github.com/ffissore/presentz.js>, so yes, you can have everything on
your web site

------
refiammingo
great work Federico! bravo!

